# stress



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

hi,

i have graves disease. ive had rai treatment and im on 125mcg levothyroxine and pretty stable. i get sore eyes but had them checked and they are ok. i feel pretty good but get tired from time to time

my problem.

i work as a lecturer and my workload increased last year. i asked for it to be reviewed within the year, now im telling them its too much and i feel alot of stress they are not interested. now i dont wanna play the health card but im worried that the stress will affect my health, but what do i say?

im told it can affect my yes even after rai and tabs are right, and i am more likely because i have graves to get other autoimmune disorders.plus i do more than my colleagues which aint fair!

does anyone have any proof of this? anything ii should say? any links to web pages proving this

thanks fuzzy


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

Can your doctor write you a letter?


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

yes im due a appointment soon to check bloods etc, often takes a few weeks. i was hoping to find some info on the web that explains life after rai and living with long term graves and hypothyroidism

every time i google it i just get pages on early graves disease, can anyone help please?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> hi,
> 
> i have graves disease. ive had rai treatment and im on 125mcg levothyroxine and pretty stable. i get sore eyes but had them checked and they are ok. i feel pretty good but get tired from time to time
> 
> ...


We probably would find your most recent labs and ranges quite helpful. You may not be at the right place with your thyroxine replacement.

Sorry about the stress; sometimes re-framing things helps to alleviate that.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

Here are some links for information that might help you. I know how much work stress can affect your Graves' Disease. I'm very sorry you are having to deal with the additional stress. You are in England and I don't know the laws of the UK to know if they have anything similar to what we have here: The American's with Disabilities Act, that makes sure your employer understnads that you have a chronic medical condition that requires a less stressful work load, etc. Stress and Graves' Disease or Hashimoto's isn't a good combination and can exacerbate your condition. Anyway, hopefully these links can help you.

http://www.ngdf.org

http://rarediseases.about.com/cs/gravesdisease/a/030202

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

http://www.aarda.org

Good luck!

Patti


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks very much for your help
spoke to my boss yesterday, he had a better attitude that made me feal better but his answer was to pass the work down, not even out my workload, if only it was that easy


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all, glad to report the stress levels have dropped and im sleeping much better. i think it was more to do with work than my graves
i am starting to have sore eyes though. told my doctor who sent me for tests last year and all came back clear, i do feel they are worse now though. they have swollen only slightly but they ache alot and feel gritty, not very bad and not all the time but they do feel like that
i aslo feel tired quite alot, sometimes i feel ill for a few days and sometimes i feel fine, i just dont get it
im now hypo and on 125mcg levothyroxine, my levels are spot on?????????


----------

